# How to get a great deal from a Junk Removal company



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Coordinate with neighbors.... share cans.....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Put a for sale sign on it, leave it by the curb overnight.

Somebody will steal it.

ED


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> Put a for sale sign on it, leave it by the curb overnight.
> 
> Somebody will steal it.
> 
> ED


Gift wrap and put a bow on it


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

case of PBR to the trash collector truck


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 12, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> case of PBR to the trash collector truck


That's completely illegal, and an incredibly intelligent idea. All the more salient as I'm drinking a pint of PBR ATM


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 12, 2017)

A lot of people don't know you can throw all metal items and appliances (even metal that contains non-metal substances like glass and plastic and wood) on the curb and scrapers will pick it up... as long as it has enough in it it is valuable as shred metal, google scrap metal pickup, some of them will even remove it from your house for free or for a tip, That'll cut your junk removal bill down quite a bit in a house clearout. And if of course you don't have the muscle, some guy on the block will have a couple of friends who will move it for a case of PBR


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always rented a dumpster when I needed to. Can one typically negotiate with a cheaper cost with a haul away company? I've always assumed that would be more expensive (but never checked). I don't have a vehicle to tow with, so hauling stuff to the dump myself isn't really an option.

I'm fortunate, my city will take just about everything I haul to the curb, except shingles and concrete.


----------

